# Gamescom - Altersbändchen



## Killboy13 (9. August 2011)

*Gamescom - Altersbändchen*

Hi,

mein Name ist Max.  

Bin 17 Jahre alt und werde am 18.September 18 Jahre alt .



Und zwar, würd ich gern wissen ob ihr meint, ob die netten Leute von der Bändchenausgabe mir ein Rotes Bändchen geben würden? Es wäre ein Monat bis zu meinem 18ten ... ich weiß nicht ... ich würd das jetzt nicht so kritisch sehen.

Würde halt super gerne BF3 anspielen ... 


Oder gibt es andere "Tricks" wie ich doch BF3 anspielen könnte?  Kann man das Bändchen (also ein Kumpel hollt sich ein Rotes) nicht durchschneiden und mit Tesa drauftun? 

Oder könnte er nicht die Bändchenverteiler bitten das Band nicht zu eng drauf zu machen weil er eine Angst vor Bändchen am Arm hat und dadurch das es locker ist, könnte er es abmachen und mir drauf???


Ist mir echt wichtigm wäre cool wenn ihr so nett wärt und mir da paar "Tricks" und "Tipps" geben könntet. Es ist meine erste Gamescom. Ich denke mit so einem Problem waren schon einige konfrontiert.


----------



## Painkiller (9. August 2011)

*AW: Gamescom - Altersbändchen*

Solche Themen sind hier nicht erwünscht! Es hat schon seinen Grund, warum einige Spiele ab 18 sind. Support/Tipps und Tricks um die Gesetze zu umgehen gibt es hier nicht! 

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

